# Adventures Down South



## fire228

So before you bash it or think I'm spamming, I wrote and got permission from an admin on here to post this, so calm down people, lol 



Anyways, Just wanted to let you all know about a website/forum I started up as a hobby. Hopefully you will check it out and be a member 

It's called, Adventures Down South - www.AdventuresDownSouth.com - It Just went online Today!

It's a Forum based community that covers basically everything that has to do with the Outdoors such as Fishing, Hunting, Hiking, Camping, etc, plus alot of other things.

The focus area is everything East of New Orleans, South of Montgomery and West of Tallahassee, but any and everybody is welcome to Join and share with us!


----------



## Sea-r-cy

Added it to my "favorites" on my computer. Congrats on the forum.:thumbup:

Just registered, and "liked" your Facebook page. Looks real good!


----------



## fire228

Thanks for the Support Sea-r-cy! :thumbsup:

Been out of town for a few days so no time to work on the site or promote it, but will hit it hard tomorrow. Already some great support for the site, so thanks to those that have joined! :thumbup:


----------



## hjorgan

Nice. The big slideshow at the top is a little distracting.


----------



## fire228

Thanks!

The slides at the top may be removed in the future. Just playing with the settings now :thumbup:


----------



## 706Z

So it's another "NO FIRE ARMS SALES ALLOWED" site?


----------



## Sea-r-cy

706Z said:


> So it's another "NO FIRE ARMS SALES ALLOWED" site?


Evidently. What is the reason for no fire arms selling?


----------



## fire228

Actually there will be a spot on there to sell firearms, we just didn't want them mixed in with the general items for sale. Was waiting to setup another area on the forum for it :thumbsup:


----------



## fire228

*Gun Classifieds*

There has been a new section added to the site to allow you to sell firearms on www.AdventuresDownSouth.com

I know there is the GCGF, but this is a wider area forum and it's not just about Firearms.

Anyways........Just letting you all know :thumbup:


----------



## 706Z

Thanks


----------



## _Backwoods

fire228 said:


> Actually there will be a spot on there to sell firearms, we just didn't want them mixed in with the general items for sale. Was waiting to setup another area on the forum for it :thumbsup:


Haha. I see what you did there, well played.


----------



## fire228

*Quick Update*

This is just a quick message to let you know that we upgraded our site and made things alot easier to use, but in the process we uncovered a few bugs with the last software we used. We tried to convert everything to the new forum, but unfortunately it didn't work.

Last night we began to delete member accounts due to them not functioning correctly, However, the registration process takes only a minute and we now have a feature to let you use your facebook account to signup if you wish!!

So please head over to the site, Re-Register and start posting! :thumbup:

Thanks Guys!

*www.AdventuresDownSouth.com*


----------



## jaster

Just created an acct. Looks intresting. This will always be home, but always nice to have something else to read. I like the off road adventure section!!!


----------



## fire228

jaster said:


> Just created an acct. Looks intresting. This will always be home, but always nice to have something else to read. I like the off road adventure section!!!


Thanks!!

Yea, I love PFF and have been a member here for a while, This new forum just expands the area and adds a few things. :thumbup:

Thanks for the support and please spread the word!


----------



## Spoolin Up

Does this use an app?


----------



## fire228

Bigdaddy's said:


> Does this use an app?


Use an app?

What do you mean?


----------



## Spoolin Up

Can you access this forum via app - iphone android. Like u access pff with forum runner app


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

Nice job! Hope it goes well. And, gun sales is a nice add and should drive some activity. Is "politics" and "humor" a shared section of the forum? 
Again good luck with the effort. :thumbsup:


----------



## Realtor

I got the invite on FB, didn't know this was you, so now that I know, I'll go create an account.....


----------



## fire228

Bigdaddy's said:


> Can you access this forum via app - iphone android. Like u access pff with forum runner app


Oh yea, there is a Mobile version, but you don't need an extra app, just visit the url (www.AdventuresDownSouth.com) from the browser on your smartphone and it automatically shows up.

Hope that helps :thumbup:


----------



## fire228

Mike aka FishWerks said:


> Nice job! Hope it goes well. And, gun sales is a nice add and should drive some activity. Is "politics" and "humor" a shared section of the forum?
> Again good luck with the effort. :thumbsup:


Hahaha, Well it seems they go hand in hand these days. :whistling:

Trying to stay away from the politics and keep the forum to the good World of Outdoors


----------



## Fielro

Congratulations


----------



## fire228

Some new features have been added to the site!!

If your not a member, yet, What are you waiting on, lol


----------



## fire228

Thoughts??


----------



## fire228

:thumbup:


----------

